# onder couvert van



## petoe

Dit zinnetje plukte ik uit een Belgisch ministerieel besluit:

_De toelatingen tot terugbetaling van uitzonderlijke kosten toegestaan door de divisie- of sectiechef bedoeld in artikel 4, § 1, tweede lid, worden overgemaakt onder couvert van de directeur-generaal human resources, die er de opportuniteit en de motivatie van naziet._

Wat zou men hier bedoelen met _onder couvert van_?
Het lijkt me, zoals vaak het geval is bij ons, klakkeloos uit het Frans vertaald (sous le couvert de) maar ben niet zeker wat het juist betekent of wat de gebruikelijke manier is om het in het Nederlands te zeggen.


----------



## jedna

Misschien betekent het: onder de hoede/bewaking van (m.a.w. onder het controlerend/toeziend oog van) de directeur generaal die er de opportuniteit en de motivatie van naziet?


----------



## eno2

VD:





> *onder of per couvert* in de boekhandel door tussenkomst van een andere boekhandelaar



Door tussenkomst van de dir gen dus.

Tenzij het om een fysieke enveloppe gaat van de dir gen zelf waarin de toelatingen overgemaakt worden na nazicht van opportuniteit etc...

VD:





> een geschenk onder couvert in een enveloppe (t.w. een bedrag in geld)



Wat betekent het in het Frans?

"Onder couvert" interpreteer ik spontaan als    ambtenaarstaal voor "ingesloten in enveloppe"


----------



## jedna

Deze vond ik bij v Dale:

_onder of per couvert 
in de boekhandel: door tussenkomst van een andere boekhandelaar_

het betreft dan wel geen boekhandelaar, maar dat "door tussenkomst van" zou een mogelijkheid kunnen zijn...


----------



## eno2

Ik citeerde toch Van Dale, en wel volledig...


----------



## jedna

Had ik overheen gelezen....


----------



## petoe

In mijn VD vind ik alleen 'in een enveloppe' voor 'onder couvert'.

De kwestie werd ook al elders besproken:
Abbreviation s/c
sous couvert de (lettre)

Het zou dus ook kunnen zijn p/a (per adres, op het adres van). Ook de Engelse afkorting c/o (care of) staat in mijn VD Nederlands. Maar elders op het net vond ik nog volgende plausibele uitleg, met _couvert_ dan in de betekenis van dekking, bescherming, ruggensteun.



> "Sous couvert de" of "sous le couvert de" betekent dat je schrijven of actie de rugdekking geniet van een hogergeplaatst iemand of een organisatie, die vertrouwen heeft in al wat je doet, zonder dat je telkens opnieuw expliciete goedkeuring moet vragen.
> In ambtelijk Vlaams wordt ook gezegd: "onder couvert van". Dit komt dan bvb voor in de hoofding van een brief (bvb een brief opgesteld en ondertekend door een hooggeplaatst kabinetsmedewerker)
> Aan het Gemeentebestuur van XXX
> o/c Minister van Binnenlandse Zaken



Dit lijkt dan te kloppen met Franse definities die ik vond:
*- sous couvert de*, suivi du nom d'une personne, indique la personne qui transmettra le courrier. Abréviation utilisée dans l'administration quand un subordonné veut transmettre un document à un de ses responsables ou supérieur hiérarchique autre que celui qui le gère habituellement.

- Écrire en mettant sa responsabilité à l'abri sous celle d'une personne de plus grande influence.


----------



## eno2

> http://www.linternaute.com/dictionnaire/fr/definition/sous/
> L'internaute: voor sous couvert:
> Sous prétexte de, sous la protection, la responsabilité d'une autre personne.



Larousse: Sous l'abri de...

In feite voldoet de Van Dale uitleg niet in die betekenis ("door tussenkomst van") , omdat hij die schijnbaar tot boekhandelaarsgewoontes  beperkt...


----------

